# Extension tube or close up filter?



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey all! 

I would like to ask about extension tubes and macro filters, I have two lenses for my DSLR, an 18-55mm and a 55-200mm. I was thinking of buying a macro lens but those seem to be too pricey for me right now, and I came across articles saying extension tubes and close up filters can enable one to use any lens in macro mode. Which is a better option? Extension tubes or close up filters? I checked some prices and close up filter sets seem to be cheaper than extension tubes. (I could be wrong about the pricing.) Could someone please guide me in the right direction? General info about what I should look for in an extension tube/close up filter would be nice too.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Buccaneer :wave:

Extension-tubes will give a better quality picture than filters, all the time - Filters can give very good results if good-quality and accurately ground glass is used, but then the price goes up accordingly.

Not much can go wrong with tubes really, they're just a hollow metallic tube, the only thing to look for is any electrical connectors, if the lens itself needs them - Oh, and the mountings themselves, very cheap tubes can be loose, causing the lens to wobble slightly... 

If you're buying them from a shop, take your camera along and try both filters and tubes, You might not see much difference on the camera-screen, but you should on a PC-monitor :wink:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Agree with our four-legged friend. Putting another piece of glass in the light path is usually not a good idea. I have a set of cheap extension tubes and they work fine. (Here's two examples)



















I'm not sure how well your zooms will work. I use normal/medium long focal length primes - 35mm, 50mm or even my 105mm - all of which have very fine optics. Zooms generally tend to have less fine glass. But give each a try and see if you like the results. You can always go the prime route down the road. Lot's of light is also important. I use a pair of cheap LED clamp on lamps FROM IKEA that seem to work well. Probably the most important part is a good tripod. The depth of focus in macro is so narrow that you will not be able to hand hold steady enough to keep the subject sharp. I actuall y bought a set of focusing rails because even with my good quality tripod I couldn't get exact focus without a lot of fiddling. 

I'm no expert by a long shot but as you can tell from some of the pics I've posted here that I enjoy macro photography. :grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I once had some of the filter types, but have no idea what happened to them (Which really, really bugs me! But I did have wife that became an ex, so there's no telling.). They were nice and I enjoyed messing with them, but you could tell that the images wasn't as crisp. I then got a Macro focusing zoom lens, Vivitar 28-80 with macro at 80mm. It does well. I've never messed with tubes, but like stated above, on a modern DSLR, you'll loose all camera control of the lenses, unless you get the expensive tubes that pass the connections down the tube.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you for the replies, everyone :grin:

@ Werebo: *waves back* Oh my SLR is a Nikon D40 and it needs the lens to have electrical connection to the camera, so I need an extension tube of that kind. About the price, I saw a couple of extension tubes in Amazon (US), for something like 12 US$. But the tubes available in my neighbourhood seem to be around 140 US$. (The camera itself only cost 200$!!!- it was bought second hand.) I will have to look around for a cheaper version, around 50$ or so. Yes Werebo, I'll take my camera along and try the extension tubes. I also saw a close up filter in a site here,but that one is pricey-about 130 US$. Photography is a pretty expensive hobby, isn't it?:sad:

@ yustr: Sir, you have cheap extension tubes? May I ask how much they cost-if you remember? Ohhh I have seen your macro pics and they are stunning! Well sir my zooms arent so great I guess, they are the cheap versions. Hmm I dont have a tripod yet, Werebo had said Manfrotto makes good models and they cost a bit so I am saving up for one hehe. For some reason, Amazon US and ebay US have cheap extension tubes but over here they cost a lot more, dont know why that is. 

@ sinclair_tm: Yes sir, I do need an extension tube that conveys electric signals to the camera, so that must be why the ones I look at are more pricey. Looks like I have no choice but to cut down my spending and save diligently.*sigh*


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

After a bit of browsing around, it seems the cheaper extension-tubes don't have the electrical connections for the lens, so you'd have to set the focus/aperture manually - The expensive tubes do have the connections, so you can still use the camera with full-automatic capabilities.

Also, a lot of folks seem to have problems with the cheap tubes and the 'G-Lens' range of lenses, the camera keeps reporting 'No lens attached' and refuses to work, so you'd need to check your lenses to see if they'd still work happily together.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

I have the G series lenses, Werebo. :sad: I usually do the focusing manually but I do need the electric connection to be able to set the aperture. I too browsed a bit and came across some extension tubes with connectors in it, for 50-60 US$ so I think I will try to get one of those when I've saved enough. I just hope they are available at our local photography store. Thank you Werebo,for taking the time and trouble to browse through the extension tube ads.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Buc,

I suggest that you do not need (or even want) tubes that pass the signals to the camera. DSLR's have the ability to be switched to manual mode for both exposure and focusing. Use these settings. Experiment with them to get the result you want. Getting the focus and exposure right are a big part of shooting in macro - don't leave that to the whims of what Nikon programs. Do what a true Buccaneer would do: slay the auto-mode beast. :4-swords:


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

But sir, the G series lenses (which I have) do not have aperture rings on them. There is no other way to set the aperture than through the camera itself, I believe. Or is there some way to do that sir? Oh I use manual focusing almost all the time and I always have the camera set to manual mode hehe. I dont use any auto modes at all sir.:grin: Hmmm so focus and exposure are much more important in macro- didnt know that. You really must be darn good with the camera coz you have taken some absolutely amazing pics!!!!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

So I guess you're forced to go for the rings that pass the data to the lens. 

Alternatively, can your camera accept legacy lens that do have an aperture ring? If so, it might be less expensive to purchase one of those and the less expensive rings. It might also allow for improved picture quality if the legacy lens is one of Nikon's fine bits of glass. Maybe something like THIS


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

I think the D40 can take older lenses, but it needs lenses with cpu contacts to be able to meter the light. Otherwise, I will have to purchase a light meter to get the exposures right, I think sir. I called the local photography shop and they have what they called an "autofocus extension tube" for 116 US$. The manual focus ones cost 25 US$. I think though, that with the manual focus one, my camera wouldnt be able to get the exposure metering, which would mean I'll have to buy a light meter too. And I think I'll be able to save 116 US$ in about a month, so I was thinking maybe I'll get that one as I'll be able to use the camera's light meter even if I dont need the autofocus. A lens with aperture ring and a light meter together would come up to nearly 100 US$ I guess sir, I am not sure. I'll look into ebay and see if there are lenses with aperture rings which they'll ship to my place,sir.

Edit: Ken Rockwell's site says the older AF lenses built in the last 20 years work well, just that autofocus wont work. Apparently they meter and expose really well.


----------

